# ABGA registrations



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm trying to do registration papers and have some questions as to what to put in the description of the animal:

What constitutes a 'Traditional' pattern? - Can a 'Traditional' be red OR black - or must it be red? 

If an animal has a red head (or a cape), but has red colored feet - Is that still a traditional? 

How much color does an animal need to be considered a 'paint'? 

What is the difference between a red (or black) 'cape' vs. 'head'. 

--Penni


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Traditional or Correct (interchangeable descriptions) is anything with a white body & red or brown head. Even if it has coloring/markings on a leg or two.
At the left here, my boy's papers say Traditional but nothing about his black head & cape.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Penni! 

A traditional goat is white with a red head, black head or any colored head as long as the body is fully white. ABGA is now asking people to put "Correct" for traditional colored goats for the color pattern, but traditional still works too.  

If the goat has red legs and a white body and head it is still considered traditional, or correct. 

If there is a BIG patch of red anywhere above the goat's legs, it is considered a paint color. I usually just eyeball what is considered a paint and usually it is easy to tell, but sometimes goats will have baseball size patches of red on their sides or back and that is still considered traditional. 

If the goat just has a red tail, people usually put "Correct, red tail" for color. 

A cape is just more red on the neck/side than normal. The first goat here is traditional, the 2nd is caped. If you're not sure if the goat is caped or correct, correct would be just fine to use.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great explanation Victoria, was counting on you to describe Paint. Thanks for the heads up on Correct.

By the way, the buck she has pictured is my buck's sire.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

You can make a short description if they have a sock or a spot ect. 
They allow you so much room to describe it.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Would a basket ball size spot on the belly/udders be considered paint? How big is big, or how big does the spot have to be to consider it paint?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

spidy1 said:


> Would a basket ball size spot on the belly/udders be considered paint? How big is big, or how big does the spot have to be to consider it paint?


If she had a red head I would consider that traditional/correct with spot on belly. I consider anything with at least 50% of its body colored to be paint. The doe in my avatar says black with white belly band. She would technically be paint though.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, that helps.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, so if the red isn't in an obvious spot (like the belly or udder), I'd just put "Correct w/ red *whatever*"


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

It's a obvious spot covering entire the under side of her back leg and udder and almost going over her flank.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly, a general, brief description is all that is needed. The color or paint police wont arrest you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's really not a big deal. Just a short description is all they need.  I've seen color descriptions that are so long it's almost funny, so just do your best and it will be fine!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She's not registered, but I'm just curious what to call her! What do you think...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she is a red head and only has that spot I would say she is correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok! Bummer, I was hoping paint, I love spots!


----------

